# Maggie's new raincoat



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie's just turning 5 months old and her little piggy raincoat is to small.
This is her in her new Ruffware raincoat.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks pretty and at least some of her will get dry when you come in.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking good Magster! She's so cute, soft fluffy girl.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Maggie's just turning 5 months old and her little piggy raincoat is to small.
> This is her in her new Ruffware raincoat.


Ruffwear's good stuff, we have a collar and one of these harnesses(ideal for lifting her over stiles and out of trouble):


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Grown up girly! I like Ruffwear


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pretty in pink! X


----------

